# Things to do with craft fur



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I just got some craft fur, white and chartreuse. I'm planning on tying some clousers with it. What else do you guys use craft fur for?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh, I think you know...

*wink wink*


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Look at some of the Cream's flies, or ask Fallen to explain if needed


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Clousers are certainly great flies, but don't forget about standard buck tails utilizing the craft fur in place of the deer hair......I tie some smaller ones for early Spring to mimic this seasons fry...size 8-10 streamer hooks and due well on crappie at area ponds/lakes

Mike


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

clousers are better ty'd with buck tail and ner hair....craft fur is awesome for spinning and making heads on streamers...Ive started to use it alot.....


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Funny seeing this today, I just played with craft fur yesterday.

I make streamer brushes out of it, blended with flash.










Then wrap it onto a hook so it looks like a hot mess.










But pick out the trapped fibers, brush it back, and add some color, and it looks like something edible.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Flymaker said:


> clousers are better ty'd with buck tail and ner hair....


This is what I've been hearing more than I'd like... I feel like I maybe messed up trying to be frugal and should exchange it for real bucktail.

The Cream, that finished fly looks great!


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Cream ....That last minnow pattern....I ty one similar but I use this stuff could '' Ner Hair"
The ner hair has very good look to it ...the craft fur I've been using doesnt have fibers as long as the stuff in your pictures....I make a brush as you do then wind it on and pack it as I go....then I trim it into a head ....very similer to the flys you post'd last wk


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The fibers of the Pseudo Hair I used for this one are fairly long, and I use only the longest fibers to make the brushes. I comb out all the dense underfur junk before laying the material on the material tray of my spinner. I have made some out of regular craft fur and they look great but won't make a fly this large. This one pushes 3.75-4" overall length.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I ended up hitting a fly shop and got a buck tail variety pack for fairly cheap. I will now attempt to start tying some clousers...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sometimes I get carried away & wrap myself in its craft filled luxury.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Sometimes I get carried away & wrap myself in its craft filled luxury.


We all gotta' splurge sometime...


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

I like tying them in a brush and wrapping the eyes on my intruders.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Craft clouser








posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I like craft fur for spinning into brushes and wrapping into Muddler style heads....I make my brushes with 32ga wire and pack it just like deer hair....then of course you have to give it a hair cut and trim it into the head........


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I just bought a bunch of craft fur for kiddies to make hair for pet rocks with, the leftovers will go in the flytying cabinet


----------

